
Ask HN: Do you plan to accumulate Bitcoin when it's less than $1K - tomerbd
Do you plan to start accumulating it bit by bit as it&#x27;s going down?  Are you already doing that automatically?
======
localhoat
Yes!

------
InGodsName
Yes, my friends have been buying a lot of bitcoin lately.

Wait for recessions, regulations to go up and cost cutting measures to be
implemented.

People in 3rd world countries will move cash using bitcoin to safe heavens.

It will surely go up.

